# NX series Kioti - hst issue



## Dale Erickson (Sep 2, 2020)

Any Kioti NX Series owners who have experienced issues withe the hst let me know. Kioti has been aware of the issue since the NX series came out and is doing little to address it. They continue to sell the product without informing the purchaser of the problem. Perhaps a class action lawsuit is the way to get some action.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Dale,
What's the HST issue??


----------

